# Transmisor  banda corrida?



## diego_z (Jul 22, 2009)

hola despues de ausentarme un buen tiempo en circuitos de radio , les queria comentar lo que estuve haciendo desde hace unos dias , revolviendo las cacharpas encontre este http://pira.cz/entx4.htm circuito que tenia armado sin terminar y se me dio por modificar el hex a ver si iva para mas frecuencia y o sorpresa , si con solo estirar la bobina un poquito llego hasta 115.9 mhz sin ningun problema pienso que tocando algunos componentes llegaria bastante mas arriba , que podriamos hacer con este aparato ? no se , lo dejo a opinion de ustedes saludos al hex le puse un tope de 140,9 mhz


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola che como andas? Pues un uso que le podemos dar (y pienso darle) es el de formar parte del VFO de un receptor superheterodino para satelites LEO. Con Una FI de 10Mhz se necesitaria el VFO en 127,5Mhz.

Como los datos vienen en FM se necesita amplificadora estabilidad y poco ruido.. Saludos, espero que puedas ayudarme


----------



## diego_z (Sep 29, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:


> Hola che como andas? Pues un uso que le podemos dar (y pienso darle) es el de formar parte del VFO de un receptor superheterodino para satelites LEO. Con Una FI de 10Mhz se necesitaria el VFO en 127,5Mhz.
> 
> Como los datos vienen en FM se necesita amplificadora estabilidad y poco ruido.. Saludos, espero que puedas ayudarme


 bueno espero poder ayudarte en lo que pueda


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 30, 2009)

Primero que todo? Che sabes algo de IC2??


----------



## diego_z (Sep 30, 2009)

ic2 o i2c el protocolo o del ci numero 2?


----------



## telesur (Oct 18, 2009)

hola diego_z me interesa mucho este pll quisiera preguntarte con cual pcb lo armaste y eso de que modificaste el .ex mejor todavia la pregunta es lo ingresaste señal de audio y tiene buena calidad quiero armarlo si tienes otros datos al respecto lo puedes comentar gracias


----------



## diego_z (Oct 18, 2009)

hola el pcb lo diseñe yo , y tiene buena calidad de audio y alcanze aunque solo tiene 6 w , lo demas es un ci muy barato creo que 12 pesos y debes tener en cuenta el armado de rf placa de fibra en lo posible doble faz cables cortos y gruesos etc, es muy cencillo de poner en marcha requiere un solo ajuste que es ajustar inicialmente la bobina del oscilador para una frecuencia media por ej 100 mhz despues podes correr la frecu y el solo la busca y se queda ahi , para mi muy bueno y accesible


----------



## telesur (Oct 19, 2009)

gracias diego_z por tus comentarios voy a diseñar el pcb con el 2n3553 el 2sc1971 no lo consigo lo excelente es rango de frecuencia que cristal usaste yo arme un sintetizador de la conocida revista nueva electronica funciona bien pero el 11c90 no lo consigo mas


----------



## diego_z (Oct 20, 2009)

de donde sos como es que no conseguis el 1971 ? el cristal es de 6.4 mhz ese si me dio trabajo conseguir jeje


----------



## telesur (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola diego_z soy de Cordoba Argentina aqui se consigue el 1971 pero una partida que no funciona con respecto al cristal 6.4 mhz estoy tratando de conseguir


----------



## telesur (Oct 20, 2009)

Diego_z  ya consegui todo cristal 6.4 MHZ el tsa5511 el hd4478 y el pic 16f627 y lo grabo el .ex que tu modificaste el 1971 lo consequi en cita electronica con respecto al pcb veo como me va ya subire fotos  gracias


----------



## el ave (Ene 13, 2010)

diego soy nuevo en el foro. me interesa saber si este tx funciona con el impreso publicado en el sitio que dejaste el link. muchas gracias


----------



## diego_z (Ene 15, 2010)

la verdad que no se si anda con el pcb del link como es medio imposible de verificar yo no use ese y diseñe otro , saludos


----------



## tercel (Ago 16, 2010)

hola diego_z saludos yo por mi parte te agradesco este interesante proyecto 
solo que tengo el PIC16F84A sera posible cargarlo y modificar los .hex para este gracias


----------



## diego_z (Ago 16, 2010)

mmm , no creo que sea posible ya que el pic ademas el pic se comunica por usart con el tsa ,modulo que no posee el 84  y seria mucha lata modificar todo el codigo , los 628 son economicos y faciles de conseguir


----------



## tercel (Ago 24, 2010)

gracias diego_z solo que no logro encontrar el 628 solo el f84 son muy similares 
 si me puedes ayudar te lo agradesco tengo la mitad del circuito armado pero con f84


----------



## diego_z (Ago 24, 2010)

tercel dijo:


> gracias diego_z solo que no logro encontrar el 628 solo el f84 son muy similares
> si me puedes ayudar te lo agradesco tengo la mitad del circuito armado pero con f84


 
hola si en realidad son muy similares por fuera , pero no asi por dentro al 16 f84 le falta la comunicacion por usart y es es un modulo de vital importancia en este proyecto , lamento decirte que no lo puedo solucionar ya que aparte no soy el creador del tx y tampoco dispongo del tiempo para tal fin , te pido mil disculpas , diego

tengo una curiosidad , donde estas ?


----------



## tercel (Jun 29, 2011)

en un pueblo al sur de chile


----------



## telesur (Oct 16, 2012)

diego el pll que modificaste llega  asta 119 MHZ


----------



## diego_z (Oct 17, 2012)

telesur dijo:


> diego el pll que modificaste llega asta 119 MHZ


 
hola , nunca lo probe ahi , pero deberia andar sin problemas , un saludo y pa´ lo que necesite y pueda


----------



## telesur (Oct 18, 2012)

hola diego gracias por por responder tengo una idea mas que idea es proyecto de poder tranmitir audio a cajas potenciadas mas precisamente a las QSC K8 a una distancia de unos 300 metros y me parecio interesante el comentario tuyo que lo llevaste asta 140 mhz queria ver de poder armar algo en UHF pero se me complica yo ya lo probe de tranmitir lo ise con el receptor de un microfono en UHF y funciona pero el transmisor es de muy baja potencia apenas llega 30 miliwatts


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 14, 2015)

hola quiero saber si usando el pic16F628A en reemplazo del pic 16F627a va a funcionar el Hex sin poblemas, si alguien lo uso con el 628 , puedo aportar parte de potencia para mas alta frecuencia , usando rd15 , para 10 watt en 220 mhz,


----------



## diego_z (Ago 25, 2015)

si , de echo yo nunca consegui el 627 y los que arme en su momento fueron con 628


----------

